
Federal Court upholds constitutionality of Arkansas anti-boycott law - deogeo
http://legalinsurrection.com/2019/01/federal-court-upholds-constitutionality-of-arkansas-anti-bds-law/
======
deogeo
This makes the current state of law somewhat unusual - according to Citizens
United, money is speech, yet boycotts aren't.

~~~
bediger4000
Perhaps there is some "hidden variable", common to both cases, yet not obvious
to the casual observer, that unites the two cases.

~~~
deogeo
The cases share some features, and differ in others, so it's not entirely
unreasonable that their 1st amendment protection differs. But it's a very
interesting contrast nonetheless.

~~~
bediger4000
I was thinking more along the lines of the two cases are "money is speech if
you do something we like" (Donate) and "money isn't speech if you do something
we don't like" (BDS), where the common factor is just "what we like". Because
that's how it looks to me.

~~~
joeblow9999
to be fair, thats how it seems the 'constitionality' of most laws is
determined..

